# Kirilenko's New Tattoo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whoa. Wouldn't expect that out of him.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

weird


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Not even sure what it is. It's like a knight riding on top of a bug or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Supposed to be WoW inspired.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How drunk was he?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is this real life?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Cris said:


> How drunk was he?


The question is how many times did he get drunk.. that tattoo was more than one session i guarantee that


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Kirilenko: Tattoo is real and I love it

Published on Jun 18, 2011 01:01PM

Yes, it's real. And, yes, he really likes it.
Jazz forward Andrei Kirilenko confirmed today that he recently added some new color to his life. Moreover, he is very happy with how his intense and dramatic full-back tattoo turned out.
A photo of Kirilenko's newly inked body first showed up Saturday on the internet, then made waves this afternoon.
The image — a highly detailed portrait that features what appears to be a knight-like warrior riding a dragon-like beast — took a couple days to flesh out, Kirilenko said.
As for the fiery buzz his black-and-red covered back has quickly created?
"It's very strange, because it's so much pain," Kirilenko said. "It's so funny, because I didn't do it for the people. … I don't really plan to show it around."
Kirilenko added that his kids love his new look, while he feels that he is entitled to do whatever he wants as a 30-year-old man.
"If I feel like I want [a tattoo], I get one," Kirilenko said. "It's really strange that it gets so much attention. … Ninety-nine percent of players have tattoos."
— Brian T. Smith
Twitter: @tribjazz


----------

